# Can i overclock my cpu ??



## The_RocK (May 10, 2009)

I want to knw if i can overclock my cpu...

Config-
Xp sp3 
Intel core 2 duo
3 gb ram
750 gb hdd
512 mb nvidia 9400gt graphic card

Rar file attached


----------



## Zyrden (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure any cpu, bar the ultra already-overclocked-from-factory versions, can be overclocked. A quick google search reveals plenty of guides for your model  Some things to keep in mind: Overclocking will make your cpu hotter, basically the faster it goes the hotter it becomes. And youll need enough power to run the cpu at a clocked state. Your RAM will be affected too, but I don't know too much about that sorry.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Just remember that overclocking components of your computer will almost always void any warranty that covers it for damages etc.

The question you must ask yourself is this:

Is it worth risking the warranty for that little bit extra performance?


----------



## The_RocK (May 10, 2009)

So its better to buy a new processor rather than try 2 increase dis 1 ..rite ?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

What's the model of your current processor?

Also, if your computer is struggling with higher end games, it is far more likely to be that your graphics card isn't good enough.


----------



## The_RocK (May 10, 2009)

Err..where to look for model number ?
i dnt thnk graphic card is a major problem...ya i hav to play sum games in medium settings..
but still many games i am playing at higher graphics setings


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

To find your processor do this:

Start -> Control Panel -> Administrative tools -> Computer Management -> Device Manager -> *Click the little + sign next to "Processors"*


----------



## The_RocK (May 10, 2009)

Intel Core 2 duo 6320 @1.86Ghz


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Why exactly did you want to overclock your CPU?


----------



## The_RocK (May 10, 2009)

When i did srtest for cod 5 it said my pc didnt meet spec for processor speed


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm not sure how well the low end Core2Duos do when they are overclocked.

I'd say you're better off just upgrading to a higher end one.


----------



## The_RocK (May 10, 2009)

Ok..thnx a lot for all d help


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

If you want advice on options for upgrading your system/purchasing a new system, you should give the Building section a visit.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Now I don't mean to be mean but this thread really just belongs in the overclocking section after you go to the building section, like what Lord Sirian said. I can help you there in the building section if you pass me a PM with the link to your new thread (makes life easier) so I can find it fast.


----------



## The_RocK (May 10, 2009)

Lord Sirian - Thnx fr all d answers ... bt i cant buy nethn new...dad will kik me out nw 
Mcninjaguy - Thnx fr askin .. il pm u wen i get d money to buy nethn new...
til den il wrk on whtever i hav !


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok, well money is important to have to buy new things. :grin:

You should find a deo of a game first and see if its playable on your system. You should be able to 2006 and below games but you should be cautious of other games.


----------



## The_RocK (May 10, 2009)

Mcninjaguy - Yup..money !!
Ya i test it wid srtest 1st...
thnx again..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

please don't type in txt speak it make you sound thick but thats just my opinion but probably why you didn't get many responses.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Really greenbrucelee there's no need to say things like that, I don't think that The RocK means to offend anyone by it. You just have to keep in mind, everyone has feelings and not everyone speaks English as their first language.

This thread should probably be marked as solved anyway, I'm pretty sure The RocK's question has been answered.

The RocK, if that's the case, could you please mark the thread as solved under forum tools.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry but text speak in my opinion is just lazy. Its ok for phones but not when you trying to explain a problem you have or ask for advice.

I understand people may have English as a second language but you can normally spot that when it comes to their typing, this just looks like txt speak to me. BUt I apologise if I have offended anyone.


----------



## madmatt10583 (Sep 19, 2007)

That e6320 is an amazing overclocker. I had mine at 3.5 but you can get it to 3.2 on stock voltage.

Mine was 1.325v and was rock stable. Ran it for a year or so untill i upgraded. 

Runs all the latest games fine


----------

